# Click pen kits



## BeeAMaker (May 2, 2018)

I'm looking for some unique click pen kits. 
Most suppliers all sell the same stuff, and very few of them are click pens.
Anyone know of any unique click pen kits? I'm not opposed ot making my own either but i have no idea where to get tap and dies, are there common sizes?

I have considered buying mechanical type pens that I like and using the metal parts and making custom bodies, but i'm assuming the threads used in pens like that are tailored to the manufacture??

Thanks


----------



## jalbert (May 2, 2018)

I have used this before in my kitless pens. It's easy to use and well made. I believe I got a tap for it from ebay for a much better price that other vendors. 
https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/push-button-mechanisms/


----------



## magpens (May 3, 2018)

As alternative to John's suggestion just above (John's is probably the best way to go), you can use the click mechanism out of a PSI Slimline Pro and make the rest of the pen yourself.

I am in the process of learning to do that. . It takes some fiddling around to get it all right. . (Right hole sizes bored to right depth. . Right threads, etc.)

I have posted some of the preliminary work within the last two months but can't remember the exact threads ... title something like Kitless Slimline Pro

It is very late right now and I am half asleep so let me know tomorrow if you want me to provide further info of how I did it. . Won't be able to give the whole story yet because I am still working on the last little bit.

I can tell you this much now. . I use a 5/16 - 24 tpi for the nose cone; and I use a 3/8 - 24 tpi for the top finial. . You can buy the taps and dies for these from quite a few hardware stores and they are around $7 each piece. . These threads are NF threads but are  rather coarse and I might switch to metric threads of similar size but finer pitch later. . My work so far is basically a proof of principles.

Try searching and let me know


----------



## Fred Bruche (May 3, 2018)

I have ordered some from Milan, very prompt service. He also sells the tap for some of the mechanisms.
https://www.milanspens.com/click-mechanisms


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 3, 2018)

Fred Bruche said:


> I have ordered some from Milan, very prompt service. He also sells the tap for some of the mechanisms.
> https://www.milanspens.com/click-mechanisms



Fred:  got it correct, Use  Milanspens


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 3, 2018)

Fred Bruche said:


> I have ordered some from Milan, very prompt service. He also sells the tap for some of the mechanisms.
> https://www.milanspens.com/click-mechanisms



Fred:  got it correct, Use  Milanspens

Also check out post  Clickers and Stands by Patrick R for addition info


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 22, 2018)

OK, you guys got me into this mess 

I want to use this pencil refill, but I can not find the tap for it, M5.75 x 0.75, anyplace.
Could it be a typo? 

Have any of you used this pencil? Would be curious to see some examples.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 22, 2018)

My understanding is that you don't need to use a tap and die if you are simply swapping it into an existing click pen kit. I have two of these and plan to use them in a lever action pen kit, but haven't yet.

If you are doing a kitless clicker application and want to use a pencil mechanism in it you would simply have to replace the refill with this (in theory) I could experiment in a little while, but I'm not sure when I'll have time.

In theory you could use this with the Schmidt click mechanism from Richard or Milan with no difficulty.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 22, 2018)

Here is a link to my post on modifying the slimline pro with a schmidt mechanism. It is where PatrickR got the idea. I include pics of the spacer I make to extend the length.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/better-clicker-153693/


Here is the link to a library article for kitless clickers. It's very good
http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/kitlessclickpen.pdf

Here is a link on basic kitless making stuff
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf


----------



## PatrickR (May 22, 2018)

Yes, Lewis is where I got the ideal for that mod, and its a good one.
That pencil refill looks similar to a pentel so I’d guess you will want to secure it. Otherwise it will move around in use. It might work to use the closest tap you can find and then when screwed in the plastic will conform.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 22, 2018)

BeeAMaker said:


> OK, you guys got me into this mess
> 
> I want to use this pencil refill, but I can not find the tap for it, M5.75 x 0.75, anyplace.
> Could it be a typo?
> ...



The OD of the thread measures 6.25mm. The pitch does seem to be .75, so it seems the 5.75 thread wouldn't be correct, but I am no expert at reading threads.


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 22, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> BeeAMaker said:
> 
> 
> > OK, you guys got me into this mess
> ...



I'm thinking it is a M5 x 0.75 and the M5.75 is a type-o. I have an email into the vendor. I also find it odd that this site carries taps for everything else, but not this.


----------



## magpens (May 23, 2018)

> I'm thinking it is a M5 x 0.75 and the M5.75 is a type-o. I have an  email into the vendor. I also find it odd that *this site* carries taps  for everything else, but not this.


When you say "*this site*", do you mean Milan's site ?

  I think it is highly unlikely that the tap size is what you speculate it might be.

This pencil refill is sold by BearToothWoods.com and they suggest two pen kits where the pencil refill can be used as a drop-in replacement for a Parker ink refill

https://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=129

You are trying to do something different, which is fine and certainly possible with that pencil refill

 I do not remember anyone else on IAP mentioning that they have done what you want to do, so I am going to subscribe to this thread to see what may come up.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 23, 2018)

Mal,

I'm not exactly sure what he wants to do, but this mechanism has been used in level action kits for sure. The first thread I linked to is the successful post. The first is the inquiry.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/lever-action-pencil-140014/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/lever-action-kit-question-139875/

I suspect he wants to do a kitless pencil though, using this mechanism. Unfortunately I don't have one of my kitless clickers with me to test, but it should be a simple swap. The caveat being the nose cone has to have clearance for the nose of the pencil mechanism which appears to be the issue. Apparently it only requires massaging with a file or similar tool to allow clearance. At least for the lever action. I'll know shortly. Making a lever action pencil in a little bit.


----------



## magpens (May 23, 2018)

Thanks, Lewis.


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 23, 2018)

Thanks guys,

Yes, the thread size is correct. I spoke with the vendor. It's not a common one so I won't bother using it as a screw in piece. I'll just drop in as suggested.

What I am doing is designing a nice, good quality Pen / Pencil set for my maker space to give away to our donors. I don't want to use a run of the mill Kit.  We figured a hand made "kitless" set made with a custom blank would really show the skills of the MakerHive. It would show the top donors that the money isn't wasted. At least that is the message I want to convey.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 23, 2018)

If I were you, I would go with a Pentel Mechanism if you are doing kitless.  It's super simple.

You could use the same material for both the click ballpoint and the pentel pencil. You could even style them the same. You wouldn't have to do the clip the way the Pentel clip is.  You could do it the same way.

I posted a link to the kitless clicker in your post. I've posted several of my kitless clickers as well as one of my pentel pencils.


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 23, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> If I were you, I would go with a Pentel Mechanism if you are doing kitless.  It's super simple.
> 
> You could use the same material for both the click ballpoint and the pentel pencil. You could even style them the same. You wouldn't have to do the clip the way the Pentel clip is.  You could do it the same way.
> 
> I posted a link to the kitless clicker in your post. I've posted several of my kitless clickers as well as one of my pentel pencils.



Yep, I looked it all over. nice work by the way. Do you get the Pentel mechanism out of the cheep pencils or is there a place to buy just the mechanism? I don't see Pentel on Milans site.

I also see on one of your clickers a brass insert that the nib screws onto and it looks like there is a insert that holds the clip and the click mechanism screws into, are those home made? Are those cut threads into the acrylic/wood?

I'm still new to kitless so my mind is all over the place trying to take in as much info as possible


----------



## stuckinohio (May 23, 2018)

Unfortunately I have not found d a place to buy the pentel mechanism by itself, so I buy the whole thing and scrap the body.

The nose cone is all one piece and is made by me from a brass rod. The top piece I call an adapter and I make it as well. The body gets threaded to accept the nose cone and the top piece. The the top piece is threaded to accept the clicker.


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 23, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> Unfortunately I have not found d a place to buy the pentel mechanism by itself, so I buy the whole thing and scrap the body.
> 
> The nose cone is all one piece and is made by me from a brass rod. The top piece I call an adapter and I make it as well. The body gets threaded to accept the nose cone and the top piece. The the top piece is threaded to accept the clicker.



Nice!
I have yet to pull the trigger on a metal lathe. I hope to make my own parts some day (looks at the lint in his pocket) but right now I can only dream. :biggrin:


----------



## stuckinohio (May 23, 2018)

Lots of people do brass and aluminum on the wood lathe.  I do the final sanding and subtle shaping on the wood lathe for brass, aluminum and stainless steel. I do cut the tapers on the metal lathe though. 

Black ebonite would be wonderful for a nose cone and top adapter, or any resin really. Heck, you could print your parts with the angle in the nose cone already done!

You'd be surprised how easy these are. Loads better than factory click mechanisms.

Do it!


----------



## BeeAMaker (May 23, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> Lots of people do brass and aluminum on the wood lathe.  I do the final sanding and subtle shaping on the wood lathe for brass, aluminum and stainless steel. I do cut the tapers on the metal lathe though.
> 
> Black ebonite would be wonderful for a nose cone and top adapter, or any resin really. Heck, you could print your parts with the angle in the nose cone already done!
> 
> ...



I've thought about it - might give it a go!


----------



## stuckinohio (May 28, 2018)

started a new thread so as not to hi-jack the thread further
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/schmidt-pencil-mechanism-modifications-155054/#post1982058


----------

